# Evento - Episódio de calor 4 a 7 Julho de 2010



## Mário Barros (14 Jul 2010 às 23:04)

Tópico para resumir o episódio de calor, de 4 a 7 de Julho.

Temperaturas de 4 a 7 de Julho.

*Dia 4*- Mín 17,8ºC (+1,1ºC) Máx 34,4ºC (+11,6ºC)

*Dia 5*- Mín  22,2ºC (+4,4ºC) Máx 36,7ºC (+2,3ºC)

*Dia 6*- Mín  22,2ºC (0,0ºC) Máx 33,9ºC (-2,8ºC)

*Dia 7*- Mín 20,0ºC (-2,2ºC) Máx 31,1ºC (-2,8ºC)

(xx,xºC) - em relação à máxima anterior







Para dar uma noção maior da subida que ocorreu de dia 3 para dia 4 deixo aqui um gráfico mais geral.






Noite/madrugada de 5 para 6 de Julho.

21h - 28,3ºC

Dia 6

0h - 29,6ºC
3h - 30,9ºC
6h - 23,4ºC
9h - 28,8ºC






A noite culminou num pico pela 2h19, em que a temperatura atingiu os 31,2ºC.






Peço desculpa pela qualidade da foto, mas foi algo tão rápido (os 31,2ºC) que só consegui tirar uma


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jul 2010 às 23:15)

*Re: Episódio de calor 4 a 7 de Julho*

Deixo aqui o resumo de alguns dias, mas não me ficarei apenas pelos dias 4 a 7 de Julho, uma vez que, por aqui, o calor sempre foi abundante e não foram esses os únicos dias de calor. Raro é o dia em que Moscavide não alcança os 30 ºC nos meses de Verão. 

Os meus registos foram bastante idênticos aos do aeroporto, um pouco superiores, geralmente, devido ao facto de estar mais baixo em altitude em relação ao aeroporto e, precisamente por isso, acumular-se por aqui mais calor. Também houve algumas situações pontuais em que, por aqui, as temperaturas mínima ou máxima foram ligeiramente mais baixas do que no aeroporto, em situações de brisa vinda do rio Tejo.


04/07 

19,9 ºC / 38,2 ºC

---

05/07

24,1 ºC / 41,2 ºC

---

06/07 

25,1 ºC / 38,1 ºC

---

07/07

22,8 ºC / 32,8 ºC

---

08/07

19,3 ºC / 31,3 ºC

---

09/07

18,5 ºC / 30,2 ºC

---

10/07

18,3 ºC / 32,4 ºC

---

11/07

18,0 ºC / 30,1 ºC


----------



## rbsmr (16 Jul 2010 às 23:43)

*Re: Episódio de calor 4 a 7 de Julho*



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Deixo aqui o resumo de alguns dias, mas não me ficarei apenas pelos dias 4 a 7 de Julho, uma vez que, por aqui, o calor sempre foi abundante e não foram esses os únicos dias de calor. Raro é o dia em que Moscavide não alcança os 30 ºC nos meses de Verão.
> 
> Os meus registos foram bastante idênticos aos do aeroporto, um pouco superiores, geralmente, devido ao facto de estar mais baixo em altitude em relação ao aeroporto e, precisamente por isso, acumular-se por aqui mais calor. Também houve algumas situações pontuais em que, por aqui, as temperaturas mínima ou máxima foram ligeiramente mais baixas do que no aeroporto, em situações de brisa vinda do rio Tejo.



Perdoem o off-topic:
Foram dias difíceis mesmo ao nível das temperaturas no interior das habitações pois em minha casa em Sacavém atingiu os 29ºC (mesmo adoptando as medidas recomendadas pela DGS. Verifico agora que a casa do Mário Barros ainda estava mais quente...
Os dias e as noites tornaram-se de tal modo impossíveis (dormia com as janelas fechadas pois estava mais calor na rua que em casa) que fugi para Torres Vedras onde as temperaturas mínimas andaram pela casa do 19ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2010 às 14:12)

*Re: Episódio de calor 4 a 7 de Julho*



rbsmr disse:


> Perdoem o off-topic:
> Foram dias difíceis mesmo ao nível das temperaturas no interior das habitações pois em minha casa em Sacavém atingiu os 29ºC (mesmo adoptando as medidas recomendadas pela DGS. Verifico agora que a casa do Mário Barros ainda estava mais quente...
> Os dias e as noites tornaram-se de tal modo impossíveis (dormia com as janelas fechadas pois estava mais calor na rua que em casa) que fugi para Torres Vedras onde as temperaturas mínimas andaram pela casa do 19ºC.



Sim, é interessante denotar o ressentimento das temperaturas dentro de casa e a relação com o exterior.






E a humidade é a mesma coisa.






Um período mais longo, 20 de Março a 15 de Julho.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jul 2010 às 22:57)

*Re: Episódio de calor 4 a 7 de Julho*



Mário Barros disse:


>



Atingiste os 32,6 ºC dentro de casa. Histórico.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2010 às 01:48)

*Re: Episódio de calor 4 a 7 de Julho*



Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, é interessante denotar o ressentimento das temperaturas dentro de casa e a relação com o exterior.



Engraçado este gráfico!
Dá para fazer em estudo do comportamento térmico do teu prédio. 
E até dá para ver que no dia 6 estiveste com a janela aberta durante o período da nortada. A temperatura interior que estava na casa dos 30ºC, baixou rapidamente para os 25ºC e assim se manteve enquanto durou a nortada. Como se tivesses ligado o ar condicionado.
Depois disso, ou a nortada acabou (mais provável), ou fechaste a janela. Resultado, devido ao calor acumulado nas paredes, a temperatura no interior voltou a disparar. 

Qualquer dia faço o mesmo dentro do meu. Por esses dias atingi uma temperatura máxima interior (dentro do meu quarto), de 31,5ºC e se não estou em erro foi também depois da meia noite do dia 6.


Quanto a extremos lá fora, registei os seguinte:

Dia 4: 20,1ºC a 35,5ºC
Dia 5: 23,6ºC a 38,2ºC
Dia 6: 24,3ºC a 34,8ºC
Dia 7: 23,0ºC a 32,2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2010 às 13:09)

32.6ºC isso é pouco. Aqui, ninguém bate o valor que tive dentro do meu quarto a 26 de Julho de 2004, tinha 35.7ºC à noite e abrir a janela não podia, senão morria intoxicado pelas cinzas do incêndio no Caldeirão., também não refrescava grande coisa já que a mínima foi de 32.2ºC.

Extremos lá fora:
dia 4: 34.8ºC - 22.8ºC
dia 5: 33.1ºC - 22.1ºC
dia 6: 32.8ºC - 23.0ºC
dia 7: 31.2ºC - 23.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jul 2010 às 19:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Extremos lá fora:
> dia 4: 34.8ºC - 22.8ºC
> dia 5: 33.1ºC - 22.1ºC
> dia 6: 32.8ºC - 23.0ºC
> dia 7: 31.2ºC - 23.8ºC



Foi um episódio fresco pelo Algarve.


----------



## Minho (20 Jul 2010 às 23:19)

Melgaço

*Dia 4 *
 17.9°C - 31.7°C

*Dia 5 *
 18.0°C - 31.8°C

*Dia 6 *
 16.5°C - 33.5°C

*Dia 7 *
 19.7°C - 36.1°C


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2010 às 23:58)

Os extremos em Setúbal foram:

Dia 4  20,8ºC / 38,9ºC

Dia 5  23,6ºC / 41,2ºC

Dia 6  19,6ºC / 37,7ºC

Dia 7  19,3ºC /  31,8ºC


----------

